# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد

## konkur100

سلام
کسی میدونه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد دقیقا چه زمانی هست ؟؟؟ و تو انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد مثل سال های قبل همون اولویت و انتخاب اول از بقیه مهم تره یا فرق کرده ؟؟؟؟
و اینکه میگن برای انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد باید حتما سراسری انتخاب رشته کرده باشی واقعیته ؟

----------


## jaany

نه اینجوری نیست
واسه هر دو میشه انتخاب رشته کرد
ولی پول اضافی فقط میخواد بدی واسه هر دو
واسه اونی باید انتخاب رشته کنی که هم میدونی میاریش هم بهش علاقه داری
اگه میفهمی دولتی نمیاری و اصلا بهش علاقه نداری کاری با دفترچه ی سراسری نداشته باش

----------


## konkur100

> نه اینجوری نیست
> واسه هر دو میشه انتخاب رشته کرد
> ولی پول اضافی فقط میخواد بدی واسه هر دو
> واسه اونی باید انتخاب رشته کنی که هم میدونی میاریش هم بهش علاقه داری
> اگه میفهمی دولتی نمیاری و اصلا بهش علاقه نداری کاری با دفترچه ی سراسری نداشته باش


پس من که میخوام انتخاب رشته ازاد کنم لازم نیست انتخاب رشته سراسری رو انجام بدم . درسته ؟؟؟
راستی شما اطلاعی دارین که چطور رشته فورت پزشکی رو تو انتخاب رشته انتخاب کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## konkur100

UP

----------


## khatte2

انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد رشته های بدون آزمونش آغاز شده

----------


## alia

انتخاب رشته آزاد و سراسری هیچ ربطی بهم ندارن 
شما میتونین بدون انتخاب رشته سراسری،  آزاد انتخاب رشته کنی

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

با تراز 6600 و رتبه 25000 منطقه 3 امکان قبولی پرستاری ازاد هست؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> با تراز 6600 و رتبه 25000 منطقه 3 امکان قبولی پرستاری ازاد هست؟


اره

----------


## konkur100

> انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد رشته های بدون آزمونش آغاز شده


با آزمون کی هست ؟

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khatte2


انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد رشته های بدون آزمونش آغاز شده


کی آغاز شد مگه نباید توی سایت آزمون بیاد*

----------


## konkur100

> *
> کی آغاز شد مگه نباید توی سایت آزمون بیاد*


اخر مرداد شروع میشه

----------


## aminb12

> پس من که میخوام انتخاب رشته ازاد کنم لازم نیست انتخاب رشته سراسری رو انجام بدم . درسته ؟؟؟
> راستی شما اطلاعی دارین که چطور رشته فورت پزشکی رو تو انتخاب رشته انتخاب کنم ؟؟؟


فوریت های پزشکی نداره دانشگاه آزاد .

----------


## مهسـا

> با آزمون کی هست ؟


اگه اشتباه نکنم از یکشنبه شروع میشه

----------

